# Rabbit Hunting in Kalamazoo area?



## bass&bucks (Dec 7, 2010)

Just wondering if Kalamazoo area has a decent rabbit population for hunting.


----------



## kdevisser (Jan 6, 2009)

No, not in my experience.....not enough cover, too many predators......


----------

